# Md Level Gaming Laptop ( around 40k)



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

My friend need a new laptop. I suggested him HP g6-2320tx as i bought it recently and am quite satisfied with it but he simply said NO for hp as he had a very bad experience with them earlier.



*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
40k INR can increase 2-3k 

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
 a. Like: DELL  >>> lenovo and other brands. Try to suggest Dell first.
 b. Dislike: HP


*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?*
He is doing B.tech in computers so will use it for programming, a bit photoshop, gaming (should be future proof at least for 2-2.5 years at least in mid settings)  


*
5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
Whatever best fits in his budget.


*6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)*
Local Purchase within this week. Do suggest dealers of Dell in New Delhi (he has somewhat made his mind to buy only of Dell).
And he can't wait for 1 months for Haswell. And since there is not much improvement in Haswell other than battery and it won't be necessary for him to spend more on Haswell.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 1, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop - Value laptops from Dell


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

Or is it highly recommended to wait for Haswell? 

And when the new series will be launched what would be the range of i5(4th gen)  with at least 1GB of 7670m ?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 1, 2013)

Wait for haswell only when u need lots of battery backup. Performance difference is not much except for its integrated graphics. You could cover that if u get a dedicated gpu more powerful than it. Prices of haswell laptops would be more than 3rd gen counterparts..
So at the time of release most of ivy bridge laptops can be bought for cheap prices.

Theres dell inspiron 15 with i5 ulv and 7670m @ less than 40k too


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

shadow said:


> Theres dell inspiron 15 with i5 ulv and 7670m @ less than 40k too



Can you please guide me a link for it. Don't understand why they launch different models with same model number.  It's headache to find a particlar product of them.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 1, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop - Value laptops from Dell


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

How is compuindia. Com ?  Have you ever bought from it?  And can i get a the same or lesser rate locally than here?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 2, 2013)

It's a partner and certified dell dealer in india. Sells only laptops from dell.. and mostly those that are in stock. No never bought before.. but i think just like how dell delivers ur order in 1-2 weeks time.. these ppl do the same in 3-4 days. Dell assembles parts after order but these ppl sell from store house. Locally u could find dell laptops too.. price will mostly be the same.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 2, 2013)

this is perfect for your needs.

Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com,,,

.
Bro, my requirements were exactly the same as yours. After haggling around for 2 months i finally selected this laptop. Use of optical storage media is very rare these days, & if u really want to use DVDs then get an external DVD writer for about 2k. Believe me, there is nothing better available. My budget was 50k but i took this. Ordered on flipkart. Should be delivered by Friday.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 2, 2013)

My friend has increased his budget to 45k now.  So any better fitting now in his budget? (of only Dell)

And should he go for 2GB 8730m or 1GB 7670m ? Am asking this after reading ongoing thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/175229-samsung-np370r5e-s05in.html


PS: He needs a future proof laptop mainly in terms of gaming as can't really alter processor in his case.


----------



## savvy (Jul 2, 2013)

If your budget is 45k, then definitely consider this : Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
Seems much better to me...


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 3, 2013)

Ask ur friend to get this if he made up his mind only on dell.
Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

There was 15r se for 47k few hours back on compuindia, only 1 product was selling and not available anymore now


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 3, 2013)

shadow said:


> Ask ur friend to get this if he made up his mind only on dell.
> Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
> 
> There was 15r se for 47k few hours back on compuindia, only 1 product was selling and not available anymore now


I won't go for a 14 inch as he is much into gaming and gaming won't be much fun on 14 inch screen. 



savvy said:


> If your budget is 45k, then definitely consider this : Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> Seems much better to me...



I am not sure if he would like to go for lenovo but will confirm it with him today itself about this model.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 3, 2013)

Go with Lenovo Z500, it has GT740m, which is the best in your budget..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 3, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> Go with Lenovo Z500, it has GT740m, which is the best in your budget..





savvy said:


> If your budget is 45k, then definitely consider this : Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> Seems much better to me...



Is there any review for this model on net/tdf?  Please provide me a link to it. I googled it but no luck


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)

savvy said:


> If your budget is 45k, then definitely consider this : Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> Seems much better to me...



Go for it......

Its a recently launched model, so there might not be any reviews for it


----------



## savvy (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah no reviews yet... One TDF member has ordered it from flipkart... He will get around end of first week of july... Waiting for him to give a review...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 3, 2013)

savvy said:


> Yeah no reviews yet... One TDF member has ordered it from flipkart... He will get around end of first week of july... Waiting for him to give a review...



Who's he? 

 I'll talk to him by pm


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Who's he?
> 
> I'll talk to him by pm



thinkdigit123


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 3, 2013)

if u buy Lenovo Z500, then please post a review of it!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 4, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> if u buy Lenovo Z500, then please post a review of it!



Yea will do so
But we're not sure of anything yet


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought the Lenovo Z500 with GT 740m 2gb. I cancelled the Samsung np370 order from flipkart at the last moment (the product had arrived at my local hub  ). I am so happy i took this Z500. If your budget is lower, then get the 1gb gt740m version of the Z500. My friend bought the 1gb version of Z500 for about 43k from Kolkata.





Sukhvinder789 said:


> if u buy Lenovo Z500, then please post a review of it!


here is my review... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/175511-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread.html

.
.
.
.
.
BTW, i think the cheapest gaming laptop, with i5, as of today, is.....
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-...-ci5-8gb-1tb-dos-2gb-graph/p/itmdm4rmkkknhx4g

and with AMD config, the cheapest gaming laptop is...
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-...MDM799ZGJTXAVT&icmpid=reco_pp_same_computer_1


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 8, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> I bought the Lenovo Z500 with GT 740m 2gb. I cancelled the Samsung np370 order from flipkart at the last moment (the product had arrived at my local hub  ). I am so happy i took this Z500. If your budget is lower, then get the 1gb gt740m version of the Z500. My friend bought the 1gb version of Z500 for about 43k from Kolkata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thr budget is not a problem for me now
I can increase it upto 45k but i need long life so am not sure with the old architecture 740m i am in dilema again


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 8, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I can increase it upto 45k but i need long life so am not sure with the old architecture 740m i am in dilema again


bro, dont get into a dilemma again! The GT740m is awesome irrespective of the older architecture. Even i was of your perspective to obtain the most future proof PC out there but then i realised that even if i buy a Haswell with Kepler GPU, my PC must get outdated after 5 years. And now my Z500, with IvyBridge & GK208 GPU will be behind by about 10-20% from a Haswell & GK107 GPU in performance and it will also get outdated at the same time! So why to wait for Haswell and also shell out an extra 5000-10000rs for just 10-20% improvement?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 8, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> bro, dont get into a dilemma again! The GT740m is awesome irrespective of the older architecture. Even i was of your perspective to obtain the most future proof PC out there but then i realised that even if i buy a Haswell with Kepler GPU, my PC must get outdated after 5 years. And now my Z500, with IvyBridge & GK208 GPU will be behind by about 10-20% from a Haswell & GK107 GPU in performance and it will also get outdated at the same time! So why to wait for Haswell and also shell out an extra 5000-10000rs for just 10-20% improvement?



I contacted lenovo to ask where is there service center and they told me to ask the dealer itself 

And then i contacted the dealer and till now they have the old z500 .. They dont even know abt the new model with 740m


----------

